# Arctic Cooling zeigt neuen Twin Turbo Pro und Riesen-Lüfter



## PCGH-Redaktion (5. Juni 2009)

*Arctic Cooling zeigt neuen Twin Turbo Pro und Riesen-Lüfter*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Arctic Cooling zeigt neuen Twin Turbo Pro und Riesen-Lüfter gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Arctic Cooling zeigt neuen Twin Turbo Pro und Riesen-Lüfter


----------



## Team_PG-Pat (5. Juni 2009)

*Arctic Cooling zeigt neuen Twin Turbo Pro und Riesen-Lüfter*

gefällt mir ^^ der kühler natürlich


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Arctic Cooling zeigt neuen Twin Turbo Pro und Riesen-Lüfter*



Team_PG-Pat schrieb:


> gefällt mir ^^ der kühler natürlich


na aber da hoffen wir doch mal das der lüfter nit mal nen kurzen bekommt und dann mit 10k umdrehungen lüft. dann stehn die ziemlich oben ohne da


----------



## The Ian (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Arctic Cooling zeigt neuen Twin Turbo Pro und Riesen-Lüfter*

*den lüfter haben will und an einen ebenso großen radi dranklatschen wolln* xD


----------



## moddingfreaX (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Arctic Cooling zeigt neuen Twin Turbo Pro und Riesen-Lüfter*

Da braucht man keine Küchenmaschine mehr.
Habt ihr mal wieder wie bei PCGH in Gefahr ne Möhre drangehalten? Mit so einem Lüfter dürfte das hinhauen. 

Was ist neu am Twin Turbo, dass er zum Pro wird?


----------



## animus91 (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Arctic Cooling zeigt neuen Twin Turbo Pro und Riesen-Lüfter*

wirklich nett. auch das netzteil von ac ist zu dem preis wirklich hammer. leider sind ihre cpu kühler nich alle lieferbar. im prospekt zur cebit (steht produktkatalog 2009 drauf) waren u.a. der Freezer V Turbo mit 2*120 mm und 200watt kühlleistung, der Freezer  Xtreme Pro und der Freezer 13/13 Pro angekündigt, die man nicht kaufen kann. Sehr schade, denn die designs sehen wirklich vielversprechend aus.


----------



## Alriin (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Arctic Cooling zeigt neuen Twin Turbo Pro und Riesen-Lüfter*

Wo ist da n Lüfter?


----------



## The Ian (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Arctic Cooling zeigt neuen Twin Turbo Pro und Riesen-Lüfter*



moddingfreaX schrieb:


> Was ist neu am Twin Turbo, dass er zum Pro wird?



na größere lüfter...liest du nicht und schaut nur bilder an??



> Wo ist da n Lüfter?


na der der hinter den babes an der wand hängt....liest du nur und schaust dir nicht die bilder an??


----------



## blub19 (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Arctic Cooling zeigt neuen Twin Turbo Pro und Riesen-Lüfter*



moddingfreaX schrieb:


> Da braucht man keine Küchenmaschine mehr.
> Habt ihr mal wieder wie bei PCGH in Gefahr ne Möhre drangehalten? Mit so einem Lüfter dürfte das hinhauen.


ich hatte in der Werkstatt einen Klimaanlagen-Lüfter , schön mit blechbelttern und allem, der hat auch Bleistifte gehäksält, haben wir zur entlüftung in ein kellerfenster gepakt und einestages hatten wir geschretterte ratte im keller


----------



## Black Rose (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Arctic Cooling zeigt neuen Twin Turbo Pro und Riesen-Lüfter*



blub19 schrieb:


> der hat auch Bleistifte gehäksält



lol


----------



## killbot3000 (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Arctic Cooling zeigt neuen Twin Turbo Pro und Riesen-Lüfter*

..und schon wieder so eine Schwachsinns-News..

..da sind ja wirklich nur die Mädels interessant..


----------



## The Ian (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Arctic Cooling zeigt neuen Twin Turbo Pro und Riesen-Lüfter*

ich hoffe doch dort war ne verblendung vor..naja nach der ratte zu urteilen eher nicht...will mir nicht ausmahlen was passiert wäre wenn man mal mit dem finger dort dran gekommen wäre


----------



## nichtberuehren (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Arctic Cooling zeigt neuen Twin Turbo Pro und Riesen-Lüfter*

Das sind ja mal ne Menge informativer Bilder....


----------



## _hellgate_ (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Arctic Cooling zeigt neuen Twin Turbo Pro und Riesen-Lüfter*

ist doch nicht nötig das thema vorallem wenn grad mal ein richtiges bild da dabei ist


----------



## locojens (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Arctic Cooling zeigt neuen Twin Turbo Pro und Riesen-Lüfter*

Also wenn der besagte Lüfter 2m Durchmesser hat sind die Mädels davor ca 3m groß ...! Ich dachte immer das unsere asiatischen Mitmenschen eher kleinerer Statur sind (außer dem etwas groß geratenen Mongolen)?


----------



## Seth18 (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Arctic Cooling zeigt neuen Twin Turbo Pro und Riesen-Lüfter*

xD geile News aber der lüfter wäre krass


----------



## tobi757 (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Arctic Cooling zeigt neuen Twin Turbo Pro und Riesen-Lüfter*

Also ich verstehe garnicht, warum die auf den Kühler noch größere Lüfter packen, habe den selber auf meiner 8800GT und nur max 53°C auf 50% Fanspeed


----------



## Zoon (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Arctic Cooling zeigt neuen Twin Turbo Pro und Riesen-Lüfter*

Lol für den 2 m Lüfter muss erstmal ein passendes Gehäuse her xD


----------



## Astimon (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Arctic Cooling zeigt neuen Twin Turbo Pro und Riesen-Lüfter*



tobi757 schrieb:


> Also ich verstehe garnicht, warum die auf den Kühler noch größere Lüfter packen, habe den selber auf meiner 8800GT und nur max 53°C auf 50% Fanspeed


Das verstehst du, sobald du mal eine aktuelle High-End-GraKa unter Last gehört hast^^


----------



## tobi757 (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Arctic Cooling zeigt neuen Twin Turbo Pro und Riesen-Lüfter*

Also mit Standardkühler war meine damals auch schon mal lauter, wenn der auf 100% läuft drehst du auch am Rad


----------



## _hellgate_ (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Arctic Cooling zeigt neuen Twin Turbo Pro und Riesen-Lüfter*

dann must du mal ne 4870 x2 auf 100% hören


----------



## tobi757 (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Arctic Cooling zeigt neuen Twin Turbo Pro und Riesen-Lüfter*

Pffff... Mein Delta Fan mit 6500RPM überbietet die locker ^^


----------



## Xel'Naga (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Arctic Cooling zeigt neuen Twin Turbo Pro und Riesen-Lüfter*

Da sind ja ein par schon Kühler dabei.

Waren das noch schöne Zeiten als man einen Original Lüfter als Silent bezeichnen konnte (z.b die nVidia 7900GTX)

Nur schade das der Fotograf sich von den Mädels ablenken lies


----------



## Jami (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Arctic Cooling zeigt neuen Twin Turbo Pro und Riesen-Lüfter*

Zeigt AC auf der Computex wieder 4000 GHZ NVIDIA RADEON HD5800GTX Karten von Sapphire, wie auf der CeBit?


----------



## alm0st (16. November 2009)

*AW: Arctic Cooling zeigt neuen Twin Turbo Pro und Riesen-Lüfter*

Also der "normale" Twin Turbo is schon ne super Alternative zum Referenzmkühler (z.B. HD 4870, 4890 usw.). Leiser, Kühler und sieht gut aus - leider aber viel zu groß. Für Crossfire oder SLI nicht wirklich zu empfehlen. Da bleibt nur der Musashi übrig...


----------



## HolySh!t (16. November 2009)

*AW: Arctic Cooling zeigt neuen Twin Turbo Pro und Riesen-Lüfter*



Jami schrieb:


> 4000 GHZ NVIDIA RADEON HD5800GTX Karten von Sapphire


jo die karte is nice..brauchte dafür extra nen atomkraftwerk im garten fürn strom...aber ich kann windows auf high spielen
mal ne frage....hat ac immer so aufs minimum reduzierte verpackung wie in bild7?^^ mein fusion 550r hat auch sonne recht spartanische verpackung


----------



## tobi757 (16. November 2009)

*AW: Arctic Cooling zeigt neuen Twin Turbo Pro und Riesen-Lüfter*

Die Verpackung ist immer so spartanisch ...


----------



## HolySh!t (16. November 2009)

*AW: Arctic Cooling zeigt neuen Twin Turbo Pro und Riesen-Lüfter*

ah ok danke


----------



## tobi757 (16. November 2009)

*AW: Arctic Cooling zeigt neuen Twin Turbo Pro und Riesen-Lüfter*

Aber Haupstache das Produkt selber ist gut, war bis jetzt eig mit allem von Arctic Cooling zufrieden, bis auf den Arctic Cooling Freezer Xtreme


----------



## alm0st (16. November 2009)

*AW: Arctic Cooling zeigt neuen Twin Turbo Pro und Riesen-Lüfter*

Weniger ist eben doch mehr. Allein schon der Umwelt zu Liebe


----------



## micky23 (16. November 2009)

*AW: Arctic Cooling zeigt neuen Twin Turbo Pro und Riesen-Lüfter*

Bei dem Preis würde ich eher zum Xigmatek Bifrost greifen.
Hat das schönere Design, wahrscheinlich ähnliche Lautstärke und Kühlleistung.


----------



## MainBrain (16. November 2009)

*AW: Arctic Cooling zeigt neuen Twin Turbo Pro und Riesen-Lüfter*

Bestimmt nicht schlecht der AC, aber der (hohe) Preisvorteil des TwinTurbo gegenüber Konkurrenzprodukten wie dem Bifrost oder dem Musashi ist dann dahin. Ich frage mich auch warum der "neue" AC TwinTurbo auf einmal so teuer ist. Da wurden doch eigentlich nur die Lüfter getauscht und ein bisschen was an der Bodenplatte geändert - längst kein Grund den Preis derart anzuziehen - da würde ich aber auch eher den Musashi oder bei Karten mit Heatspreader den Bifrost nehmen.


----------



## _hellgate_ (16. November 2009)

*AW: Arctic Cooling zeigt neuen Twin Turbo Pro und Riesen-Lüfter*

ich glaub die Lamellen sind auch anders ^^
naja finde den bifrost besser......


----------



## Megael (16. November 2009)

*AW: Arctic Cooling zeigt neuen Twin Turbo Pro und Riesen-Lüfter*

Zwar ne blöde Frage, geht sowas eig auch als CPU-Kühler?


----------



## tobi757 (16. November 2009)

*AW: Arctic Cooling zeigt neuen Twin Turbo Pro und Riesen-Lüfter*

Glaube nicht, da der wohl zu flach ist...


----------



## MainBrain (16. November 2009)

*AW: Arctic Cooling zeigt neuen Twin Turbo Pro und Riesen-Lüfter*

...und auch nicht ohne Adapterplatte einfach montiert werden kann - vom Platzbedarf mal ganz abgesehen.


----------



## skdiggy (16. November 2009)

*AW: Arctic Cooling zeigt neuen Twin Turbo Pro und Riesen-Lüfter*

mit dem f12 pro würde ich im sommer die wohnung kühlen


----------



## HolySh!t (16. November 2009)

*AW: Arctic Cooling zeigt neuen Twin Turbo Pro und Riesen-Lüfter*

und mit den mädels im winter heizen(schlagzeugton fürn schlechten witz)


----------



## samuel-0815 (16. November 2009)

*AW: Arctic Cooling zeigt neuen Twin Turbo Pro und Riesen-Lüfter*

Was bringt mir die Kompatibilität zur 5870 wenn der Kühler offiziell nur 120 Watt kühlen kann???


----------



## BoondockSaint (17. November 2009)

*AW: Arctic Cooling zeigt neuen Twin Turbo Pro und Riesen-Lüfter*



samuel-0815 schrieb:


> Was bringt mir die Kompatibilität zur 5870 wenn der Kühler offiziell nur 120 Watt kühlen kann???


Ich glaube, du "rechnest" falsch. Man kann nicht einfach x Watt (wieviel eine 5870 auch immer hat) - 120 Watt nehmen und denken "Jetzt muss aber 0 rauskommen!". Schließlich will man so viel wie *möglich* (manchmal bei Stock-Kühler leider auch nur *nötig*) kühlen. Das die GraKa dann immer noch warm wird ist klar und liegt in der Natur der Sache.


----------



## Kone (17. November 2009)

*AW: Arctic Cooling zeigt neuen Twin Turbo Pro und Riesen-Lüfter*



samuel-0815 schrieb:


> Was bringt mir die Kompatibilität zur 5870 wenn der Kühler offiziell nur 120 Watt kühlen kann???



du verwechselst wohl wärmeabgabe mit leistungsaufnahme...
die 5870 hat ne leistungsaufnahme von maximal 190 watt denke ich und ne maximal verlustleistung=wärmeabgabe von geschätzt 80-90 watt!
genau kann ich dir diewärme abgabe nicht beziffern aber sie ist nicht annäherend so hoch wie die leistungsaufnahme...
120 watt kühlleistung sollten für jede graka am markt ausreichen !!

@topic 
schöner accelero s1 mit twinturbo lüftern darauf, weil mehr ist es nicht. aber immernoch ein super kühlkörper und jeden euronen wert

MfG
kone


----------



## speedo2fast (17. November 2009)

*AW: Arctic Cooling zeigt neuen Twin Turbo Pro und Riesen-Lüfter*

@ pcgh: hättet ruhig schonmal kurz erwähnen können, wie der im test abgeschnitten hat. jetzt muss ich mich noch 2 wochen gedulden.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (17. November 2009)

*AW: Arctic Cooling zeigt neuen Twin Turbo Pro und Riesen-Lüfter*

Schade das der nicht auf ne GTX passt .....


----------



## Kone (17. November 2009)

*AW: Arctic Cooling zeigt neuen Twin Turbo Pro und Riesen-Lüfter*



speedo2fast schrieb:


> @ pcgh: hättet ruhig schonmal kurz erwähnen können, wie der im test abgeschnitten hat. jetzt muss ich mich noch 2 wochen gedulden.



man nehme einen accelero s1, mit 2 x 120iger lüftern drauf ( der kühlkörper ist 1 zu 1 das gleiche) 
und siehe da, das ergibt mit sicherheitdie gleiche kühlleistung wie ein twin turbo pro !

also testberichte zum s1 gibt es im inet ja wie sand am mehr... 
als fazit gebe ich dir, ohne einen einzigen s1 test gelesen zu haben, dass der twin turbo pro mit sicherheit etwas besser sein wird . . .


----------



## samuel-0815 (17. November 2009)

*AW: Arctic Cooling zeigt neuen Twin Turbo Pro und Riesen-Lüfter*



Kone schrieb:


> du verwechselst wohl wärmeabgabe mit leistungsaufnahme...
> die 5870 hat ne leistungsaufnahme von maximal 190 watt denke ich und ne maximal verlustleistung=wärmeabgabe von geschätzt 80-90 watt!
> genau kann ich dir diewärme abgabe nicht beziffern aber sie ist nicht annäherend so hoch wie die leistungsaufnahme...
> 120 watt kühlleistung sollten für jede graka am markt ausreichen !!
> ...



In was soll die zugeführte Energie denn sonst umgewandelt werden?!?
Laut dem Energieerhltungssatz muss sie ja erhalten bleiben und ich bezweifle, dass (mal abgesehen von den ca. 5 Watt für den Lüfter) irgendetwas in Bewegungesenergie umgesetzt wir... von daher muss schon  der Großteil der Energie als Wärme abgeführt werden...
Ich sag nicht, dass ich nicht glaube, dass der Kühler mehr packt, ist ja quasi ein S1 mit 2 Lüftern, was wirklich für so gut wie jede Graka reichen sollte.


----------



## team-o-see (19. November 2009)

*AW: Arctic Cooling zeigt neuen Twin Turbo Pro und Riesen-Lüfter*

also es werden sicher nicht die 190watt in wärme abgegeben und auch nicht 185watt (lüfter 
abgezogen)

will jetzt keinen physik-guru beleidigen; es wird eben in die grafik-berechnung umgewandelt, da hast du dann deinen energieerhaltungssatz

und damit lohnt sich dann natürlich die Kompatiblität zur 5870

würde auch gern nen test dazu sehen, also dass das ding leise ist, da bin ich mir sicher, hatte das pendant zur gtx280 und auch dass es die gpu super kühlt, aber wie es bei RAM und spawas aussieht das wäre interessant


----------



## team-o-see (20. November 2009)

*AW: Arctic Cooling zeigt neuen Twin Turbo Pro und Riesen-Lüfter*

also der Bifrost ist meiner ansicht nach ja nicht wirklich billiger

Xigmatek Bifrost VD1065 (CAV-D0HH5-U01) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Arctic Cooling Accelero Twin Turbo Pro Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland (klar der AC ist nicht lieferbar, aber ich denke der Preis beim 2ten Anbieter ist realistisch wenn man vorbestellt, und ich denke 35€ kann man sich schon leisten, die vorzustrecken - es ist ja nehezu sicher dass der anfang DEZ kommt, nicht wie bei den 58xx)

selbst wenn der dann teurer ist - welcher andere Kühler in dem Format passt denn auf die 5870??


----------



## micky23 (20. November 2009)

*AW: Arctic Cooling zeigt neuen Twin Turbo Pro und Riesen-Lüfter*

Der hier


----------

